# North Georgia reservoir dogs Jon boat club



## NorthGeorgiaReservoirDogs

Hey guys, BANG is going to a big boat club, I'm sure you've heard or seen. I will be starting a new jon boat club, fishing the same lakes with almost the same rules, one major change is ELECTRIC ONLY! Nothing against gas powered but the majority of the lakes are electric only so we are going to keep it that way. All of the guys that fished in bang last year will have a spot, please email, text, p.m. or call me if you want to join, I have not finished the rules and regs but if you go to bangs web site they will be very close to that, I should have them posted by next week. As well as a schedule. If you have any questions don't hesitate to ask! Thanks, Brandon Davis 770-670-9449, brandondavis95zj@gmail.com


----------



## NorthGeorgiaReservoirDogs

North Georgia Reservoir Dogs
Rules and Regulations:
________________________________________
***NOTE: All of Georgia’s Fishing and Boating regulations will be followed @ all times. ***
•	Boat/Craft allowed- Jon Boat style ONLY.
•	Electric trolling motors ONLY ( NO GAS POWERED MOTORS ALLOWED)
________________________________________
FEES:
•	A $25 YEARLY membership fee will we required by all club members. 
Fees will be collected when an angler or team fishes their first tournament of the season
*All membership fees, minus any yearly maintenance cost will go towards the end of season Classic Tournament.
•	Individual Tournament Fees will break down as so: 
Per Boat	$25
Per Person for BIG Fish	$5
Additional per team towards classic	$5
TOTAL COST PER 2 MAN TEAM	$40
________________________________________
CLASSIC ELIGIBILITY: 
•	A TEAM OR ANGLER MUST FISH 10 TOURNAMENTS to be considered eligible for the Classic.
•	Only the TOP 6 teams will compete in the Classic (This is based upon the point system over all the tournaments fished in NGRD a team or angler has fished)
***The Classic for 2014 will be a 2-day event held on a Saturday and Sunday. The lake will be decided after the final tournament of the season, and each of the top 6 teams will put the lake of their choice into a hat for drawing.***
•	A $50 Fee will be collected the 1st day of the Classic Tournament for both days per BOAT
CLASSIC PAYOUT STRUSTURE:
Already collected Additional per team towards classic fees	$1100
Already collected Member ship Fees	$650
Classic Entry Fee	$300
TOTAL CLASSIC POT	$2050
***THIS IS BASED ON A TOTAL OF 13 BOATS ON AVERAGE PER TOURNEMENT FOR NGRD SEASON AND THE 6 BOATS IN CLASSIC***
First Place	$1300
Second Place	$400
Third Place	$250
BIG Fish SATURDAY	$50
BIG Fish SUNDAY	$50
***THIS IS BASED ON A TOTAL OF 13 BOATS ON AVERAGE PER TOURNEMENT FOR NGRD SEASON AND THE 6 BOATS IN CLASSIC***
________________________________________
SEASON ACCUMULATIVE POINT STRUCTURE AS FOLLOWS:
** LIVE FISH CAUGHT + TOTAL FISH WEIGHT + PLACE POINTS + 1 PARTICIPATION POINTS **
First Place	5 points
Second Place	3 points
Third Place	1 point
BIG Fish Winner	2 points
**Participation points are ONLY award for completion of EACH TOURNEMENT fished** 
Tournament Rules:
________________________________________

1.	No caught fish may be held on a stringer during any tournament. Live wells or aerated coolers of adequate size are permitted. Live-wells and coolers will be checked before each tournament begins.
2.	There is a 5 fish limit with a 12 inch minimum size limit, per team (Rocky Mountain 14” minimum). Fish will be measured with golden ruler: closed mouth touching end and tail touching 12” line. If you think your fish is questionable, you must request that your fish be measured BEFORE being placed in the weight in basket. If any anglers question the length of a fish during weigh-in or weigh master pulls fish out of bag for verification, that fish will be measured and if shorter than 12”, 1lb will be deducted from the total weight and that fish will not be counted. All culling must be completed before “banking” the boat for weigh-in.
3.	All teams must check in and out at stated times to compete in tournaments. Any boats late for weigh-in will lose 1 lb per minute past the weigh-in time. After 5 minutes, your boat will be disqualified and all monies paid will be forfeited.
4.	A 100-foot distance rule applies to other event opponents. DO NOT fish within casting distance of another angler. The parked boat has 360 degrees of area to fish, even if they are not turned towards you.
5.	Dead fish Penalty- Each dead fish will result in a 4oz (.25 lbs) reduction. If tournament Big Fish is Dead, team cannot win Big Fish Pot. Remember you only get bonus points for live fish released.
6.	No trolling with lines in water allowed at any time.
7.	Only one line per angler is allowed in water at any one time.
8.	Artificial baits only. NO LIVE BAITS.
9.	Tournaments will be fished in rain or “bad weather”. If there is thunderstorm activity at start time, a maximum delay time of 1 hour will be imposed. After one hour, if the weather conditions are still uncertain, a vote will be taken by members (majority rules). If a (NO) is majority, then ALL monies paid, including Big Fish, will be returned. All teams that are “Paid in FULL” for that tournament will automatically be awarded 5 participation points for the “canceled” event. Any team absent from the “canceled” tournament will not receive any points, nor will they be penalized. Team members are responsible for “Knowledge” of canceled events.
10.	For tournaments where are no fish are caught (tourney 1), all fees will be carried over to the next tournament. (tourney 2) (Entry fees will NOT be returned if you cannot make it to the next tournament.) Tournament fees will still be due at the Tourney 2. Anglers, who missed Tourney 1, will pay double fees to fish in Tourney 2.


Tournament Payout
First Place	65%
Second Place	20%
Third Place	15%


----------



## jbenson4

Looks good man I am sure Nathan and I will fish some with y'all


----------



## brownitisdown

when and were is the tournament going to be


----------



## NorthGeorgiaReservoirDogs

We will be posting a schedule soon. The first tourney will be January 25


----------



## NorthGeorgiaReservoirDogs

*N.G.R.D. Tournament Schedule*

N.G.R.D Tournament schedule
01-25-2014 - Lathem  @ 8:00am to 3:30 pm
02-08-2014 - Hickory Log  @ 7:00 am to 3:00 pm
02-22-2014 - Acworth  @ safelight to 3:00 pm
03-08-2014 - Carters re-reg @ safelight to 3:00 pm
03-22-2014 - Fort Yargo  @ safelight to 3:00 pm
04-05-2014 - Yahoola  @ safelight to 3:00 pm
04-19-2014 - Salacoa or Rocky Mnt  @ TBD
05-03-2014 - Lathem  @ 8:00 am to 3:30 pm
05-17-2014 - Hickory Log  @ 7:00am to 3:00 pm
05-31-2014 - Acworth  @ safelight to 3:00 pm
06-14-2014 - Fort Yargo  @ safelight to 3:00pm
06-28-2014 - Carters re-reg @ 5:00pm to 1:00 am (night)
07-12-2014 - Yahoola @ 3:00 pm to 12:00 am (night)
07-26-2014 - Rocky Mnt  @safelight to 3:00 pm
08-09-2014 - Carters   @ 5:00pm to 1:00 am (night)
08-23-2014 - Hickory Log  @ 7:00am to 3:00pm
09-06-2014 - Fort Yargo @ safelight to 3:00 pm
Classic Tournament Weekend
09-20/21-2014 TBD

Will post times of each soon.


----------



## mrbass1000

bump


----------



## drewpatt

Wish they were on Sundays me & my bud work on Sat.


----------



## jeffreese

Hey. Would you guys be interested in being a part of the Dixie Bassin Jonboat Federation? I already have two clubs in Georgia, one in Alabama and as many as four in North Carolina. No annual dues to be a part and you do your own thing throughout the year. It just gives us all a chance to fish a top six format tournament in November for a National Championship. Let me know if there is any interest.


----------



## slick head hunter

Can you give me a little imput on where most of these ponds are located i am in sc near toccoa ga


----------



## NorthGeorgiaReservoirDogs

Slick head hunter, dahlonega, jasper, canton, Acworth, Lawrencville


----------



## NorthGeorgiaReservoirDogs

Hey guys getting down to the days, everyone that i have talked to has a spot. still have a some spots open! getting excited for the 2014 seasons!!!


----------



## NorthGeorgiaReservoirDogs

This Saturday is out first tourney of the year still have a couple of spots open if you want to join! Lathem reservoir opens its gate at 8:00 am so be there a little before, I will be there at 7:30 see y'all there!!!


----------



## Buck&Tom Hunter

Looking forward to the fishing. Just hope the forecasted winds drop a lil.


----------



## NorthGeorgiaReservoirDogs

Hey Guys! Here are the standings with our first tournament behind us this season! Just wanted to say Thank You to everyone for coming out and starting out season of with a bang. Congratulations on Lonnie's BIG win! 

Cant wait to see EVERYONE at Hickory Log on 2.8.14 @ 7:00AM

***If Hickory Log will be YOUR first Tournament with N.G.R.D make sure that you have read the rules and regulations. Also you will have to pay your membership Fees as well as Tournament Fees.***

Contact me if you have any questions via GON, FACEBOOK, EMAIL OR PHONE. 

Thanks Guys


----------



## baseball_hunter#8

1 fish-10.35 HOLY BATMAN!
 Sorry I couldn't make it. But kinda glad I didn't.


----------



## NorthGeorgiaReservoirDogs

Correction 2/8/14 , it was a brutal day! Weather was 20-35 degrees, winds 15 mph, water temp 40, water was stained 1-3 ft visibility


----------



## NorthGeorgiaReservoirDogs

Hickory Log tournament points.

Sorry its taken so long I've been having troubles getting online.


----------



## NorthGeorgiaReservoirDogs

Total N.G.R.D tournament points thus far! 

Looking forward to seeing everyone at our tournament tomorrow 2.22.14 @ Lake Acworth! Starting time for tournament is **Safe Light**


----------



## NorthGeorgiaReservoirDogs

Hey Guys here are the points awarded for our last tournament we had on 2.22.14 @ Lake Acworth!


----------



## NorthGeorgiaReservoirDogs

Here are the TOTAL points award and current standings for the N.G.R.D 2014 Tournament season this far!


----------



## NorthGeorgiaReservoirDogs

Hey Guys the 2 post above have the points and standings for the last tournament and the overall standings this far! We have had a great turn out so far with this season. Looking forward to more tournaments with yall and warmer weather!

Our NEXT tournament will be on ***March 8th 2014 @ Carters Re-reg starting at SAFE LIGHT*** Cant wait .


----------



## bigdale21

up date please .......thank you


----------



## tinboat

well?


----------



## tinboat

anybody running this club?


----------



## Buck&Tom Hunter

Can we get a points update?


----------



## NorthGeorgiaReservoirDogs

Carters Re-Reg tournament points 3.8.14


----------



## NorthGeorgiaReservoirDogs

Fort Yargo Tournament points 3.22.14


----------



## NorthGeorgiaReservoirDogs

Total point standings as of Carters Re-Reg 3.8.14


----------



## NorthGeorgiaReservoirDogs

Current Point Standings for 2014 tournament season as of FORT YARGO 3.22.14


----------



## NorthGeorgiaReservoirDogs

Looking forward to our tournament at Yahoola on 4.5.14 at ***safe light***


----------



## NorthGeorgiaReservoirDogs

Here are the points from our last tournament on 4.5.14 @ Yahoola

Great job Spanky for taking home 1st place and BIG Fish!!!


----------



## NorthGeorgiaReservoirDogs

Here are the OVER ALL point standings for our 2014 N.G.R.D season as of 4.5.14 @ Yahoola.


----------



## NorthGeorgiaReservoirDogs

Hey guys I will post points for last tournament and current standings tonight! Keep and eye for them!


----------



## NorthGeorgiaReservoirDogs

Here are the tournament points for Rocky Mountain on 4.19.14. Way to go Josh!


----------



## NorthGeorgiaReservoirDogs

Here are the Total point standings this far in our 2014 season as of Rocky Mountain 4.19.14.

Spanky and Joe are holding 1st place!!! Keep it going.


----------



## NorthGeorgiaReservoirDogs

Lathem reservoir 5/3/14
#1 Fred/mike        13.76  bf 4.87
#2 Isaac/Joey.        6.80
#3 Josh.                   6.47
#4 Michel/Lonnie.   6.04
#5 Brandon/Randy  5.34
#6 David/Joe.          5.19 
#7 Timothy/Dusty   5.04
#8 Austin/Tony.      4.22
#9 Aaron.                 1.90


----------



## NorthGeorgiaReservoirDogs

Total point standings as of 5/3/14
#1 Spanky/Joe-87.05
#2 Michel/Lonnie-77.41
#3 Brandon/Randy-74.14
#4 Aaron/Russ-64.08
#5 Josh-51.85
#6 Fred/Mike-38.78
#7 Austin/Tony-35.12
#8 Harrison/Austin-34.36
#9 Isaac/Joey-32.77
#10 Timothy/Dusty-29.46
#11 Adam/Brett-24.65
#12 David/Joe-18.57
#13 Tyler/Kieth-11.80
#14 Dale-6.14
#15 Dewey-5.54
#16 Joshua/Evan-4.66
#17 Chris/Justin-1.00


----------



## NorthGeorgiaReservoirDogs

Tournament points for Lathem 5.3.14


----------



## NorthGeorgiaReservoirDogs

Tournament points for Hickory Log 5.17.14


----------



## NorthGeorgiaReservoirDogs

Total tournament points as of Hickory Log 5.17.14


----------



## tinboat

update?


----------



## NorthGeorgiaReservoirDogs

points for the tournament on 6.28.14 @ carters re reg


----------



## NorthGeorgiaReservoirDogs

points for the last tournament we had at yahoola on 7.12.14


----------



## NorthGeorgiaReservoirDogs

Over all point standings as of yahoola 7.12.14


----------

